# What's considered BIG



## the_general64 (Oct 24, 2006)

some people say i'm big...........some people say im not big but cut.............
i'm about 195 and 6' 2.......i know its all relative but what's considered BIG....when do you go from the lean cantegory to BIG........


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

the_general64 said:


> some people say i'm big...........some people say im not big but cut.............
> i'm about 195 and 6' 2.......i know its all relative but what's considered BIG....when do you go from the lean cantegory to BIG........


You're big when You do not have to ask this question


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2006)

post a picture.  it is hard to say from a height to weight number.  You could be very lean.

Looking at it on paper though, 6'2" and 195lbs is pretty darn skinny.  Most guys I know that are over 6' are high 200s and some over 300.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm 5'11", 204. I'm _not_ big. When dressed normally I look like I _might_ mess around in the gym a bit. 

Off the top of my head, for your height (if you're not a fatty, in good shape), I'd say at 260lbs. - you'd be considered "big" by most people.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2006)

A lot of people call me big, but I'm only 6 foot, 195.  It's all highly subjective.  When you're asking the opinions of people on a bodybuilding forum, you would probably have to be well into the 200s before someone considered you big here.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

^ Yeah. CP has a point. Im 5'10" 180lbs and most of my friends insist that im "hyoooge" and must have done gear to get like this.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 24, 2006)

Another way to look at this, since anyone that bodybuilds has no objectivity about how they appear - other than maybe photos... is to observe, as you progress, how much _smaller_ others look.

Geesh Gazhole... _yer a tiny fooker_!

LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

the_general64 said:


> some people say i'm big...........some people say im not big but cut.............
> i'm about 195 and 6' 2.......i know its all relative but what's considered BIG....when do you go from the lean cantegory to BIG........



If you have alow BF% then you can be considered big.

But to respond to the last other posts, yea, I get accused of taking the easy way out a lot.  And its always the out of shape morons that make these false claims.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> If you have alow BF% then you can be considered big.
> 
> But to respond to the last other posts, yea, I get accused of taking the easy way out a lot. And its always the out of shape morons that make these false claims.


 
I take that as a compliment. When I dropped from 217 to about 210 someone asked me the same question.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 24, 2006)

It completely depends on other factors such as bone structure, BF%, and lean muscle mass.

I look anorexic at 190. I look pretty lean at 210, and I don't start to look big until I hit 250 or more. 

Then again, big is a completely relative term.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 24, 2006)

Way to subjective a topic. 

At my biggest I was 260+lbs @ 11-12%BF, & 6'4''. I was a good size but certainly not BIG. To me, I would need to add 20lbs to that to be considered BIG.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> It completely depends on other factors such as bone structure, BF%, and lean muscle mass.
> 
> I look anorexic at 190. I look pretty lean at 210, and I don't start to look big until I hit 250 or more.
> 
> Then again, big is a completely relative term.




It's amazing how the structure of the human body varies from one person to another. You see people that work out and can immediately spot "physical genetic weaknesses" that would prevent them from ever acheiving the asthetic ideals. It's difficult to see that in your body.

I realize that my own body is too blocky. I'm thick where the taper points should be narrow - waist, wrists, ankles. My head is _way_ too large (makes my body look smaller). My shoulders too narrow.

Hey, if you've got a really small skull... it can make your physique look "huge"!
I'm a "monster", but my head is 30" in diameter.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Another way to look at this, since anyone that bodybuilds has no objectivity about how they appear - other than maybe photos... is to observe, as you progress, how much _smaller_ others look.
> 
> Geesh Gazhole... _yer a tiny fooker_!
> 
> LOL



Bring it on, bitch.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

the_general64 said:


> some people say i'm big...........some people say im not big but cut.............
> i'm about 195 and 6' 2.......i know its all relative but what's considered BIG....when do you go from the lean cantegory to BIG........



idk, i don't really care about size, all i care about is going into the gym and making the guy beside me feel like a little bitch when i throw on 100 more lbs than him.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 24, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> It's amazing how the structure of the human body varies from one person to another. You see people that work out and can immediately spot "physical genetic weaknesses" that would prevent them from ever acheiving the asthetic ideals. It's difficult to see that in your body.
> 
> I realize that my own body is too blocky. I'm thick where the taper points should be narrow - waist, wrists, ankles. My head is _way_ too large (makes my body look smaller). My shoulders too narrow.
> 
> ...




Dude, you don't give yourself enoug credit. I know I made my fair share of butt jokes after you posted your ass in your gallery. All jokes a side, you look better than 99% of the people your age. Had you started training sooner, you probably would have been a beast.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

I totally agree with the body fat thing too though. I definitely look bigger in clothes than i do with my shirt off, simply because my bodyfat isnt too great and when i have clothes on, people fill in the blanks with their imagination .

And yes Jim, you have a massive head. Freak.

LOL


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 24, 2006)

kenwood said:


> idk, i don't really care about size, all i care about is going into the gym and making the guy beside me feel like a little bitch when i throw on 100 more lbs than him.


Don't bullshit us with that macho talk. You work out at home. I'm sure you can make your little brother feel like a little bitch though!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Don't bullshit us with that macho talk. You work out at home. I'm sure you can make your little brother feel like a little bitch though!



since when do i workout at home?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2006)

Lots of people not involved with weight training/lifting etc say, "You're a big guy." Some say, "You're huge." I'm neither at all... 5'10" and 185ish is not big. I'll need to hit at least 200-210ish to look "big" I think. Even then, by some standards it's an average size. Many people are used to kids my age and height weighing between 130-150lbs, which is rediculous...

It is indeed purely subjective... I feel tiny compared to many people in the gym.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lots of people not involved with weight training/lifting etc say, "You're a big guy." Some say, "You're huge." I'm neither at all... 5'10" and 185ish is not big. I'll need to hit at least 200-210ish to look "big" I think. Even then, by some standards it's an average size. Many people are used to kids my age and height weighing between 130-150lbs, which is rediculous...
> 
> It is indeed purely subjective... I feel tiny compared to many people in the gym.



It is purely objective.  Let me sum this up for everyone



If you are considerably bigger than somoene, they will think you are huge.  If you are considerably smaller than someone they will think you are small.

And the word "big" is an ambiguous one.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> *It is purely objective*.  Let me sum this up for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> * If you are considerably bigger than somoene, they will think you are huge.  If you are considerably smaller than someone they will think you are small.*



That would make things subjective, not objective...


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> That would make things subjective, not objective...



ooops, good call.



The wonderful thing about the english language is that even without proper grammar or punctuation, meaning can be conveyed and discerned.

In other words.

You got the point.  Even though I am a dumbass.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> ooops, good call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Not a problem.


----------



## Spud (Oct 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lots of people not involved with weight training/lifting etc say, "You're a big guy." Some say, "You're huge." I'm neither at all... 5'10" and 185ish is not big. I'll need to hit at least 200-210ish to look "big" I think. Even then, by some standards it's an average size. Many people are used to kids my age and height weighing between 130-150lbs, which is rediculous...
> 
> It is indeed purely subjective... I feel tiny compared to many people in the gym.



I agree. It's all about the frame of reference. Anyone who spends alot of time in the gym where the majority of people are above average sized will have a different perception of "big" than some random dude on the street.

Also, there's alot to do with bodily proportions, as JimSnow pointed out. My head is huge too and that makes my body look smaller (when I am standing alone) even though I could shadow some of my friends.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2006)

the_general64 said:


> some people say i'm big...........some people say im not big but cut.............
> i'm about 195 and 6' 2.......i know its all relative but what's considered BIG....when do you go from the lean cantegory to BIG........



ForemanRules = Big ...






... period


----------



## LexusGS (Oct 24, 2006)

KEFE is about as big as they get at 12 years old, strength wise and muscle wise...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2006)

Kenwood was pretty big!...













... If you factor in idiocy


----------



## MawkieMawk (Oct 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## tannywild (Oct 25, 2006)

I think its all in your head, or other people's heads.

People think I'm big, and I know I'm not big, but I think I look big sometimes. 

And I'm 6"2, 180 lbs. how the hell can I look big?


----------

